# Any Machine Knitters near Chicago?



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I live West of Chicago, anyone on this site in the area that would like to start a MK group?

Kate


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

I live in Elmhurst. 

I recently purchased a knitting machine, but I haven't used it yet. It's been too hot to even think about sweaters.

Have you been machine knitting long?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in Huntley and am new also. I do however have a few machines that I haven't used yet. WOuld love to get together some time. We can exchange info off the main site.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

Just moved to Harlem and Belmont area. Have just acquired a knitting machine. Wouldn't mind some collaboration to improve my efforts.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

We can give our e-mail address to one person and then we can contact each other. I wouldn't mind coordinating if no one else wants to do so. Very busy this weekend however and won't be able to get back to the computer till Sunday some time.
Eudice


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all!
I'm in Villa Park TRYING to find time to use my beloved machines. 3 kids, my oldest almost 6, keep me on my toes with my machines in the closet most of the time = ( 
But I'd love to share information and learn new things!!
= )
Julie


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

count me in. i'm near harlem & addison & haven't used my machine for quite a while. would love to improve my skills. regina.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just saw all the responses. I live in Romeoville. What if we decide on a not too distant future date and place to meet. I have an issue of a Machine knitting magazine that helps to organize MK groups, I could bring. I'm happy to see your responses and look forward to us meeting to exchange ideas and experience. I've seen so many wonderful things made on KMs of all kinds


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
I thought I would have time to do this but can't till Mid November. I did sign up for a private lesson at the Fine line School in St. CHarles in October. 
I am not sure how you do a get together as you need to have everyone bring an machine and where do you do it? I know I wouldn't want to carry mine as it is too heavy. Any suggestions.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There,

Was it you that wanted to attend the Diana Sullivan day seminar on Sunday 9/18, 10-4? If so, pm back & I will forward the information where to attend. The charge is $20.00 for non-members in their knitting club.

Kate


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi there,

Was it you who advised you'd like to attend the knitting club seminar on 9/18 10-4 the visiting instructor is Diana Sullivan. The charge for the day is $20.00 for non club members. PM me if you are interested.

Kate


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There,

I can't remember if it was you who advised you're interested in the seminar with Diana Sullivan on 9/18. If you're interested in attending pm me and I'll send the details.

Kate


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There,

I can't remember if it was you who advised you're interested in the seminar with Diana Sullivan on 9/18. If you're interested in attending pm me and I'll send the details.

Kate


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There,

I can't remember if it was you who advised you're interested in the seminar with Diana Sullivan on 9/18. If you're interested in attending pm me and I'll send the details.

Kate


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It's been a while since we wrote. I went to stitches and met some lovely helpful women athe KM booth. Are you referring to the meeting thier guild holds on the 2nd Sat. of the month in GLen Ellen? If so, that would be a good place to meet. THere is another group that also meetsonce a moth during the week. I have to find my paper work and will get back to you with the info. I put my name on their list and assume they will send info on the groups.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i was also at stitches & signed the list at the mk booth. hoping to hear from them but i think they were pretty far out of the city & i'm just inside city limits. will just have to wait to hear something, i guess. meanwhile, i do know about organizing a group as i'm officer for a handknitting guild.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Glen ELlen is far for me but I think I will try it. I just finished putting together 3 of my machines. Still have to learn more about my Passap before it all goes together. I can hardly believe how terrible their manual is. THe SInger and Artisan have a wonderful manual. Good thing I got some DVD's from the woman I bought it from. 
I am busy with other things now and might not be able to make a meeting till November of the guild. I will let you know when I go. I live 45 minutes from the city, N.W.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

euvid said:


> It's been a while since we wrote. I went to stitches and met some lovely helpful women athe KM booth. Are you referring to the meeting thier guild holds on the 2nd Sat. of the month in GLen Ellen? If so, that would be a good place to meet. THere is another group that also meetsonce a moth during the week. I have to find my paper work and will get back to you with the info. I put my name on their list and assume they will send info on the groups.


That's them, I want to come are you going???It'll be fun to meet off the internet


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I won't be able to go till November. SPent this weekend setting up my machines.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought a Passap machine, Duomatic80 from a lovely woman who has a store in Pennsylvania and also sells on eBay.
I was nervous about buying from someone I didn't know, but It worked out great. Everything was well packed and labeled. I encountered a few problems as it is different than my SInger machines and the owner, Tammy was unbeleivably helpful. 1 part had a slight damage and instead of just sending me a replacement part, she sent me a whole new unit as she didn't want me to have any problems changing the small piece. She also called me back or wrote me as soon as I wrote her a note. SHe even wrote me while she was on vacation to answer questions (Passap instructions are not written as well as SInger or Artisan).
She sent me pictures of things I had questions about and even called me late at night when I needed help as she didn't want me to worry over night. THe machine is now all put together and works beautifuly. I could not have done it without her http://www.knitandsew.com/MACHINES/BROTHER/kni_brother.htm SHe sells Passap, Brother and another brand. If I ever decide to go electric, I will contact her for a mchine. Even though I didn't get a long gaurantee on this particular machine ( she was selling it for a friend, not from her store) she told me if I ever have any problems or questions to contact her. I n all my years of buying and selling all kinds of machines I never met anyone who was more helpful and aiming to please. Just thought I would give you a heads up on someone reliable.


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi, did you all ever find a machine knitting club or group that meets in the city (Chicago).

It is not very convenient for me to go to the group that meets in Glen Ellyn.

Thank you.

-kittykitty


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi, did you all ever find a machine knitting club or group that meets in the city (Chicago).

It is not very convenient for me to go to the group that meets in Glen Ellyn.

Thank you.

-kittykitty


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Not that I know of. I wish there was one further out west near ELgin


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

hi. i understand that the group that met in glen ellyn folded recently & i don't know of any others in the chicago area. if anybody would be interested in getting together maybe we could consider meeting at the harlem-irving shopping center. they have a decent sized food court there where we could gather. let me know if anyone is interested maybe starting in february?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I am surprised since they had a sucessful meeting in the fall when DIane Sullivan taught. I guess it is too late now to join.


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

cashgora said:


> hi. i understand that the group that met in glen ellyn folded recently & i don't know of any others in the chicago area. if anybody would be interested in getting together maybe we could consider meeting at the harlem-irving shopping center. they have a decent sized food court there where we could gather. let me know if anyone is interested maybe starting in february?


Hi, I don't think that the InterKnit Machine Knitting Guild folded. I am not a member of that group but their web site states that it meets on the second Saturday of each month at 10:00 a.m. at the Glen Ellyn Public Library, Glen Ellyn. Located within easy access of I355 and the East-West Tollway (I88).

The MK group that did fold is the Knittin To It group that used to meet in Burr Ridge. If you go to their web site these words appear after an announcement about the Charlene Schafer seminar that took place in November 2011:

"This will be the last seminar Club disbanding"

For those of you want to start a group - PLEASE reply to this message so that we can figure out how many of us are interested.

Thank you.

-kittykitty


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I would be interested depending on where it is held.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

definitely count me in, depending on the time & place


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There, Enough interest yet?


----------



## antsyd (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Chicago knitters,
I live in the city, in Lakeview, and just bought my first machine (brother hk 260.) I have no idea how to use it and would love to meetup and/or have a lesson from someone. Any interest out there? Or just interested in chatting about the km world?

Thx,
Anne


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.interknitmk.org/retail.htm is a group that meets the 2nd Sat. of the month in GLen ELlen. It has lovely people who are very helpful.Check it out.
Depending on your machine, you chould go to YouTube.com and watch some videos on knitting machines.


----------

